# Which Blu-Ray player?



## 1canuck2 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi,

I have the chance to get a Samsung BD-P1500 blu-ray for pretty cheap (<$100). My original plan was to buy a PS3 for blu-ray (and get a free gaming system with it :bigsmile: ) but the PS3 will run me ~$500 Canadian. 

Is the BD-P1500 a good choice blu-ray player? If it is as good as PS3 blu-ray-wise, I'll prolly just go for it, but if it is somehow inferior to the PS3, then the PS3 is money well spent.

Opinions?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have the Samsung bdp-1500 and it is a very nice player. It is a steal for less than $100. I cannot compare though because I do not have a ps3 but the player has played every disc with 0 problems in the six months I have owned it. I haven't upgraded the firmware so it will have bd-live capability but I just want it to play movies and with my Optoma PJ it gives me a great picture.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Playback of BluRay movies will be no difference in quality between the two however the upconversion of standard DVDs the PS3 will do a better job. That said the upconversion on the Samsung is not a night and day difference and is more than adequate.


----------



## 1canuck2 (Jul 14, 2009)

Well I snatched the BD-P1500, it is sitting in the corner, staring at me, waiting to be played, but my HT is not done yet...

The only annoying thing about a deal such as this is it reduces the justification for me to buy a PS3


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If still available in your area, I am a big fan of the Pioneer BDP 51/05. Especially with BB blowing out 51's for as low as $150, it is an amazing value. Even at the original 600 Dollar pricepoint, it is a good value. Excellent parts and build quality. Made in Japan. Wolfson 8740 DAC's (which are used in many mega dollar Arcam players), a score of 86 on the stringent DVD Benchmark, excellent CD playback with dedicated 2 channel jacks, very attractive component.

The only real downsides are fairly slow load times and not having BD Live . However, I never use this feature with my PS3. The only time I would use BD Live is with Neil Young's Archives which makes available new media free of charge which is added seamlessly to the original discs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

About the Panasonic DMP-BD60? Probably the best Blu-ray player for the money.


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

ps3 then you can play it and have a nice bd player ahah LOL gotta think of the cost to use ratio and price those are major factor what about on newegg? the ps3 aint that expensive on the egg


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

panasonic if you dont get the PS3 though best products to date for removable media IMO


----------



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

Bob and Kevin,

Yes, you are quite right, I have read good things about the Panasonic BD60. For me, up-converting of Standard Def DVDs to 1080p is extremely important because I have allot of Standard DVD's. However, I would rather that the up-converting be done by the AV amp.

Does the Panasonic BD60 have a source direct mode where audio/video from Standard DVDs is passed onto the amp without it being processed in any way ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The only downer to the PS3 is power consumption. Especially in the original version, the PS3 was a power hog. Makes sense considering the PS3 is virtually a computer hiding in a game console's clothing.
Of course, you also get a video game system and hard drive to store your music library. Truth be told, I love my PS3, but never use it for Blu Ray playback.

Panasonic offers well engineered players. Cannot fault anyone for choosing them. However, if DVD performance is a super high priority, I would recommend spending more and picking up the OPPO BDP-83. Also, it appear the BD-60 does not offer Source Direct.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

I get the points offered but at this day and age BD roms and readers as well as players are a bit pricey i think we can all agree on that when they get cheaper and supply and demand gets greater more players at cheaper prices and there-forth comes new BD technology. And personally i would get a BD rom for my pc then run them offa there cause its wasteful IMO to use such a nice theater panel and sound for just movies and TV with windows 7 theirs a whole other world to be explored.. which im currently working on videos games look immaculate on my pc and cant be bested by a console..YET :sneeky: especially on my 50 Kuro:R


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Many Retail Analyst's are predicting this holiday season the 100 Dollar Blu Ray Player. With DVD sales in the gutter, already Blu Ray discs are dropping in price and Players should soon catch up.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

JJ you are correct they are dropping and while 100 is still expensive thats not the issues BD disk are the killer at almost 20 bucks a disk for the good stuff


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Sam Ash said:


> Does the Panasonic BD60 have a source direct mode where audio/video from Standard DVDs is passed onto the amp without it being processed in any way ?


Hi Sam,

Of course, but:

* http://hometheatermag.com/discplayers/panasonic_dmp-bd60_blu-ray_player/


----------



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

Lordoftherings said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Of course, but:
> 
> * http://hometheatermag.com/discplayers/panasonic_dmp-bd60_blu-ray_player/


Hi Bob, thank you very much indeed for the reference. Must say, the members of this forum are terrific and extremely helpful.

Thank you all for your kind help.


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

I have the LG BD370. I got it from amazon for $150 bucks.
The main reason I got this unit is because it will stream netflix watch it now. It does a good job doing it too and it also will play youtube videos


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

panaman said:


> I have the LG BD370. I got it from amazon for $150 bucks.
> The main reason I got this unit is because it will stream netflix watch it now. It does a good job doing it too and it also will play youtube videos


That's a really good price (retails for $299).

And you're right; NetCast Entertainment Access also with CinemaNow streaming. And has front-panel USB port.
And it is very fast, the quickest, most responsive Blu-ray player.

* The panny BD60 also retails for $299, but can be found for $130.
And has Viera Cast media portal with YouTube video streaming, Picasa photo viewing,
and Bloomberg News headlines.
Also, it has front-panel SD card slot, and front-panel USB port.
And it has a host of picture adjustments, with five presets.
Picture quality is a notch better than the LG BD370.

** "Sound and Vision Mag" from the September 2009 issue, has a review of three Blu-ray players;
the LG BD370, the Panny DMP-BD60, & the Sammy BD-P1600 (also another good player).
*** The Panny BD60 is the only one to received "Certified and Recommended".

Just thought of sharing this.


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

i have the Panasonic in my living room and I find it to be quite slow at reading disks and also turning on and ejecting the disk. The LG is pretty instantanious.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, but what would you rather have? A fast player with good picture, or a slower player with great picture?

* Pick your poison. :T


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

to be honest, I can't tell the difference in quality of picture, both look good.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Many Retail Analyst's are predicting this holiday season the 100 Dollar Blu Ray Player.


Not much of a prediction, since $100 Blu Ray players have been available for some time ($150 mark was broken back in April and $100 was broken back in August, IIRC). I think it's possible for the $50 price point to be broken by years end on Insignia or the like.


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

I've had the Samsung BD-P2500 over a year and have been very happy. Netflix streaming is great, and the picture quality is excellent. I belive the 1500 is very similar.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

panaman said:


> to be honest, I can't tell the difference in quality of picture, both look good.


You did compared it with the Panny BD60? In your own home?


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Not much of a prediction, since $100 Blu Ray players have been available for some time ($150 mark was broken back in April and $100 was broken back in August, IIRC). I think it's possible for the $50 price point to be broken by years end on Insignia or the like.


About by Black Friday? Thanksgiving? This year, not next. Just in a few weeks now.



usrsld said:


> I've had the Samsung BD-P2500 over a year and have been very happy. Netflix streaming is great, and the picture quality is excellent. I belive the 1500 is very similar.


Yeah, but the 1500 does not have the excellent HQV Reon video processor though.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Lordoftherings said:


> About by Black Friday? Thanksgiving? This year, not next. Just in a few weeks now.


I don't understand your comment. I thought years end was pretty specific. The year ends on 12/31/09. What does Black Friday/Thanksgiving/a few weeks have to do with it?


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Stew,

I wast just referring to November 27, 2009 as the date we might see Blu-ray players for only $49.

* So, that means before year's end. Was it that hard to figure out from my post?
What do you call the first Friday after Thanksgiving Day?, which is November 26 this year.
Hope you understand now.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Lordoftherings said:


> Hi Stew,
> 
> I wast just referring to November 27, 2009 as the date we might see Blu-ray players for only $49.
> 
> ...


Ah, so you were agreeing with me. I thought you were asking me to be more specific than year end, and while you may very well be right about Black Friday, I'd be correct too.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

^ So everything is oki-dook, cause we're both correct. :jump: Glad we're on the same page.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Not much of a prediction, since $100 Blu Ray players have been available for some time ($150 mark was broken back in April and $100 was broken back in August, IIRC). I think it's possible for the $50 price point to be broken by years end on Insignia or the like.


No, it is about the widespread availability of BDP's from mainstream Companies. Not, from the Insignia's and Magnavox's of the World.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> No, it is about the widespread availability of BDP's from mainstream Companies. Not, from the Insignia's and Magnavox's of the World.


Hmm, didn't notice that the original prediction (which was regarding price, by the way, not widespread availability) specified certain brands. Still not really going out on a limb though, since I purchased my JVC for $123 about 3 months ago. I'm sure it'll be less than $100 by years end. Or is JVC excluded from your prediction too?


----------



## doors (Aug 6, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Hmm, didn't notice that the original prediction (which was regarding price, by the way, not widespread availability) specified certain brands. Still not really going out on a limb though, since I purchased my JVC for $123 about 3 months ago. I'm sure it'll be less than $100 by years end. Or is JVC excluded from your prediction too?


is that the jvc xv-bp1. I cant seem to find it for below 180 right now. Where did u pick it up from.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

doors said:


> is that the jvc xv-bp1. I cant seem to find it for below 180 right now. Where did u pick it up from.


HHGregg has sales on it all the time. It was $147 and there was a $25 coupon available (so technically the price wasn't really $123). Now that the XV-bp11 is out, the bp1 price should start dropping pretty rapidly.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Hmm, didn't notice that the original prediction (which was regarding price, by the way, not widespread availability) specified certain brands. Still not really going out on a limb though, since I purchased my JVC for $123 about 3 months ago. I'm sure it'll be less than $100 by years end. Or is JVC excluded from your prediction too?


I do not appreciate the tone of your comments. The point I was trying to make is that BDP's are going down in price and that there have been many reports that there will be widespread availability of BDP's for around 100 Dollars.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

My apologies if my tone in some way offended you. I agree that BDP prices are going down in price and i agree that we will probably see sub $100 players from some of the big guys real soon. It just wasn't clear (to me) from your original post that that is what you mean, and was merely trying to understand better and get clarification.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Spartanstew, no worries. I think more than anything, this has been a miscommunication. And perhaps a misperception on my part. All that matters is that BDP's are dropping in price for everyone. Hopefully, with more widespread adoption, the prices of discs will come down as well. Already, prices for many older titles can be found for around 10 Dollars on sale.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## pix (Mar 10, 2010)

Which is the leading brand in "run of the mill" (not extra cheap and not top of the range) in Blu-ray players at the moment?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I would probably think Sony as they also have the PS3 and standalone players, but people in the know I would say Oppo is the most desirable player.


----------



## pix (Mar 10, 2010)

Is the Blu-ray technology a standard that Sony introduced?

Then, how much is the Oppo against the Sony?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes Blu-Ray was a Sony creation, the Typical PS3 is approx $250 against the Oppo which is approx $499 for the BDP83 and $280 for the BDP80.

http://www.oppodigital.com/


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

Would love to have an OPPO, but as a netflix subscriber, I prefer my Samsung BDP2500 with instant streaming, a feature I use once or more a week.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

One of my first players was the Samsung BDP1400 and at the time I loved it's performance and I would presume they have moved a lot further with the newer models.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Panasonic DMP BD60/80 BDP's are stellar players for the money, a number of us have them and bench tests have reviled that the up-scaling is on par or slightly better than the PS3. The one really neat feature is that they up-scale to 1080p 24. Only the Oppo BD83 does this. For just over $100 for the BD60 you cant go wrong.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I agree, and it can often be had for less. I bought one for $99 and if I had been paying attention I coiuld have gotten another $20 off. Great value, to the point where there is nmo reasnon not to have a blu-ray player, IMO.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

pix said:


> Which is the leading brand in "run of the mill" (not extra cheap and not top of the range) in Blu-ray players at the moment?


I'd also say Panasonic DMP-BD60 or DMP-BD80 :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello, 
With Sony announcing 3D Support with the PS3, I honestly think it is again the most future proof BDP that you can buy. For some time, the PS3 was the cheapest BDP to buy. This was mainly because Sony was selling the launch 60 gb PS3 for $340 Dollar loss Wholesale. (PS3 60gb cost 840 Dollars to build Wholesale) Sony was losing Billions in the first Quarters in the Playstation Division.

Since the 60gb Model, Sony has been decontenting (no more Emotion Engine which is the brain of the PS2 ensuring full Backwards Compatibility, no more Card Reader, fewer USB Ports, no SACD, no more Backwards Compatibility of PS1 and PS2 Games, and more.

Regardless, the PS3 is still sold at close to a loss or barely even unlike standalone BDP's which are not subsidized. You get a top notch Gaming Console, Netflix, Playstation Network, and tons more. The Cell Engine which powers the PS3 is cutting edge and allows the PS3 much flexibility.

Add in some of the fastest load times, constant FW Updates, virtually guaranteed playback of all Blu Ray Discs, and finally bitstreaming in the PS3 Slim and it really is a compelling package.

In truth, I only use my 60gb PS3 as a giant iPod and occasional game of Madden, but I love it. I have not watched a Blu Ray on it in 2 years. However, it is definitely a safety blanket to know that it will always playback any Blu Ray.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## pix (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

BTW, surely the Sony PS3 would not be as good as a dedicated Sony Blu-ray player? BTW, the Oppos look really slick, but at $500 they should!

The Panasonic DMP BD60 seems to have most of the feature you would need - does not look as neat as the Oppo! But guess you get what you pay for!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If the PS3 is Bitstreamed to an AVR, the differences in AQ would be slight if any. And the general consensus with a 1080p/24 image, the differences are quite slight. DVD Playback would be a place the PS3 would fall behind, but if your AVR has Video Processing, you can get around that.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The one reason I have not gone to a stand alone BDP is because of my PS3, I don't own a 60GB launch like JJ (I'm envious) To your point Max the PQ of the PS3 on Blu-ray vs stand alone players is as JJ said slight, also JJ is right on the upconversion of DVDs is where it lacks some to Oppo and other high-end BDP's. Now if all you want is a BDP than buy the ones that have been recommend by the other forum members which are all good choices. but if you want a Jack of all trades then get a PS3.JMO


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

At 1080p24 you would be hard pushed to notice any difference between all BD players out there it is only when you get to the likes of Analogue Audio and DVD playback that the different players start to compete...


----------

